# [vgaswitcheroo] bug que sous gentoo ! (en cours !)

## noobux

Salut à vous j'arrive à gérer vgaswitcheroo sans aucun problème sous toutes les distribs (debian arch ubuntu hybryde fedora et certainement sur d'autres ...) qui existent mais ça coince sous gentoo : vgaswitcheroo marche à moitié, je  peux switcher sur la radeon (J'ai deux gpus : intel/ati) sans problème et éteindre le gpu intel ... mais l'inverse n'est pas possible ! Je ne peux plus revenir sous intel car Arreter RADEON freeze le système ( ça m'envoit un dmesg bizarre que je ne peux pas réstituer avec un souci de déréférencement de pointeurs) , je vais vous expliquer par l'exemple :

1 -- Je boot, à ce moment là vgaswitcheroo (et le fichier switch) n'existent pas :

2 -- je fais  modprobe radeon et là vgaswitcheroo apparait.

3 -- Les deux cartes sont allumées :

```
# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

PWR IGD  // la carte intel

PWR DIS  // radeon!
```

4 -- A ce stade là si je startx j'utilise le gpu intel, si je fais ce qui suit j'utiliserais le gpu radeon (SANS AUCUN BUG):

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 
```

```

OFF IGD  // la carte intel

PWR DIS  // radeon !
```

5 -- par contre reswitcher sur intel bug ( ça ne bug pas lors du lancement des commandes mais à la prochaine Xsession )

```

echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

```

Si là je relance X j'obtiens un DMESG et tout freeze/bug.

D'ou ça vient ? en fait c'est la commande :

```
echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

qui bug  (Lors du switch le gpu intel s'active se connecte puis vgaswitcheroo éteint la carte radeon comme elle n'est plus utilisée et c'est là que ça bug !)

Une preuve : quand je démarre gentoo c'est le gpu intel qui est utilisé et les deux cartes sont allumées (radeon est alimentée mais pas "connectée" au server X). Et si à ce moment je fais : 

```
echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

J'obtiens tout pareil le DMESG et le freeze !

Merci d'avance ! C'est dommage car ça rend la gentoo inutilisable avec une température constante de 69 degrés  (moi je me contente d'une arch parfaitement configurée/fonctionnelle mais je voudrais résoudre ce problème pour aider un membre de ce forum).

----------

## noobux

Ca ne marche définitivement pas ... quelque chose bug (peut-être que portage et les USES posent problèmes avec 2 cates ), je vais combiner vgaswitcheroo à ACPI_call puis je vais faire un script qui permettra de switcher, ça sera au final aussi bien, je pastebinerais mon script dès que j'ai terminé. Ca va marcher :=) .

----------

